# How Do We Stop Americans From Kililing Each Other?



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Aug 4, 2019)

The way I see it, after the 2 shootings within 24 hours its obvious that Americant's are all fat stupid children and who should not have access to guns. I think if we ban each kind of gun, from Americans, we will finally have an America where nobody will die again of racism and white supremacism, and instead will die of McDonalds, which is the natural why for Americans too die. What does kiwi forums think?


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Aug 4, 2019)

Why stop them tho?


----------



## betterbullocks (Aug 4, 2019)

Doesn't this belong in Deep Thoughts or a rated A&H thread? Not that it really matters though.

Anyways, you know that Bill Burr bit about cruise ships?
That.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Aug 4, 2019)

I think we should go the Terminator 2: Judgement Day route. Kill all Americans that way they can't kill themselves.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Aug 4, 2019)

Just make McDonald's meals even bigger and saltier and fattier, we'll take care of the job ourselves


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 4, 2019)

Ban guns, eh? Swell idea! Let’s assune there magically is enough votes for changing the constitution and the Supreme Court will just say “ok, whatever!”

No more gunsales starting next week!

But what about the existing guns? There are hundreds of millions of them. Even if you start confiscating them, it’s literally a generational task.

Criminals won’t have problems getting to them though, so they’ll have a field day.
As will gunsmugglers bringing them in from Mexico.

Getting rid of guns is a pipe dream. It’s not realistic. Especially when 3D printing has made it easier than ever to make one yourself.


----------



## Recoil (Aug 4, 2019)

Maybe stop outlawing wrong think and censoring the shit out of people, they'll get their jollies in the online public square and call it a night.


----------



## Nekoyama (Aug 4, 2019)

Fix the fucking economy, if people weren't stressed the out of their minds and not living paycheck to paycheck people wouldn't have the resort to extremes. I know people are going to be insane people but if the economy was fixed a lot of this shit would become outliers. Look at japan. They are so fucking safe there anytime some is shot it makes National news.


----------



## Skin and Bones (Aug 4, 2019)

We haven't had a big damn war in a long time and those are great for letting off steam. If the usual suspects would do something worth starting a war and take one for the team, we'd get somewhere.


----------



## Rokko (Aug 4, 2019)

Maybe you really should ban weapons for a couple of month, just to mute the libruls, because it wont lessen the shootings. Otherwise maybe just try to be nice to each others and dont be superficial assholes?


----------



## SinbadFromHouseguest (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm going to go with the very stereotypical answer of I don't know.  It's really easy to just say "ban guns, ban guns" but guns have been around for a very long time and only recently has this become an issue. 

Killing people itself is not a new thing.  Mass shootings as a trend are and they really are the Mcdonalds of killings.  Perhaps it's the instant access society we have today where everything has to be immediate.  There is no thought put into them, just bring a gun to a public area and start shooting.  Dahmer when he was killing all those Thai boys and making zombies he had to plan shit out.  It was a process. 

We have also seen a rise in the suicide rate.  Perhaps there is a rise in mental disorders as a whole.


----------



## Rokko (Aug 4, 2019)

SinbadFromHouseguest said:


> I don't know. It's really easy to just say "ban guns, ban guns" but guns have been around for a very long time and only recently has this become an issue.


Its also easy to always say "its easy to say ban all guns"


----------



## MZ 052 (Aug 4, 2019)

why contain it?


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Aug 4, 2019)

Population control is a big part of the coming global agenda and banning guns will be a fantastic opportunity to have millions of people kill eachother.


----------



## Niggernerd (Aug 4, 2019)

If you ban guns who will stop the butter knife and spork attacks? Answer this Europooreans.


----------



## los pepes (Aug 4, 2019)

It's probably not a coincidence that political violence has skyrocketed since the mass deplatformings took place following Trump's election win. When you intentionally remove people from the political process they are left with change by other means.

That's not to excuse some galaxy brain that decides to shoot up a wal mart but looking at how these things start and end in other countries it's pretty obvious that "deny them a voice and they'll just go away" doesn't really work and usually tends to have the opposite effect. Our first amendment served as a pressure valve letting people release their frustrations and feel like they were being heard and making a difference, even if they were not. The left thought they found some clever cheat code around the constitution by having corporate lackeys accomplish what the government itself could not, but you can't outrun the natural consequences.


----------



## byuu (Aug 4, 2019)

Fapcop said:


> Especially when 3D printing has made it easier than ever to make one yourself.


This is such an retarded argument. A gun you completely 3d print from scratch is a useless piece of shit.
You're better off just building a simple pipe gun with common hardware.

And if guns are banned why wouldn't ammo (and ammo components) be banned?
Making your 3d printed gun even more useless. (good luck 3d printing smokeless powder).


----------



## Lone MacReady (Aug 4, 2019)

You worry a lot less with a gun in your hand. If criminals fear a .45 sandwich around every corner one could assess crime would go down.


----------



## DK 900 (Aug 4, 2019)

Make asylums great again.

And change the laws  in some states to allow recommendations for involuntary commitment by family members. Seriously.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Aug 4, 2019)

Fapcop said:


> Ban guns, eh? Swell idea! Let’s assune there magically is enough votes for changing the constitution and the Supreme Court will just say “ok, whatever!”
> 
> No more gunsales starting next week!
> 
> ...


I didn't ready ANY of that retarded shit you posted because Europe banned guns, and they only have problems with religious extremists from time to time. Care to explain that, Trumptard?



Lone MacReady said:


> You worry a lot less with a gun in your hand. If criminals fear a .45 sandwich around every corner one could assess crime would go down.
> View attachment 875426


There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 4, 2019)

Mandatory double open carry.
Every body has at least two guns visible at all times, preferably more concealed. And, very important, is trained how to use them correctly in the public school curriculum. Make a field trip of going to the gun range every week.
What this will do is make sure that if any retard tries to shot up a place, they’ll be perforated from every direction immediately. Massacres will be severely reduced because there will be no easy prey anymore. Fear of guns will be minuscule because you’ve been using them for so long, it’s no longer a mystical artifact of doom.
And, I can’t stress this enough, ‘Merica.


garakfan69 said:


> This is such an exceptional argument. A gun you completely 3d print from scratch is a useless piece of shit.
> You're better off just building a simple pipe gun with common hardware.
> 
> And if guns are banned why wouldn't ammo (and ammo components) be banned?
> Making your 3d printed gun even more useless. (good luck 3d printing smokeless powder).


I mean, it is now, but it’s not like 3D printers will get worse. I think it’ll just take a little bit of time.


----------



## Ягода (Aug 4, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> This is such an exceptional argument. A gun you completely 3d print from scratch is a useless piece of shit.
> You're better off just building a simple pipe gun with common hardware.
> 
> And if guns are banned why wouldn't ammo (and ammo components) be banned?
> Making your 3d printed gun even more useless. (good luck 3d printing smokeless powder).



USSR had total gun ban. We had mass shootings, school shootings, subway bombing in Moscow with casualties that no one knew about. I bet red China has an assload of carnage that's never reported anywhere. The difference is I can sperg about this shit without fear of going to GULAG or getting a lead injection.


----------



## SigSauer (Aug 4, 2019)

Mass shootings seem to play an integral role in US politics, that’s for sure. But then again, the liberals are right about mass murder, in that a gun would be a lot easier to use to kill a bunch of people with than a knife (or any other melee weapon). But since I’m a lot like @FuckYou in that I’ve done an unhealthy amount of research into this topic for literally years, I can say that there have only been 4 mass stabbings in the United States since 1900, according to all the years worth of research I did. 1 in 1909, 1 in 1932, 1 in 1950 and 1 in 2001. There has not been a single mass stabbing anywhere in America since that. Statistically speaking, you are more likely to get eaten alive by a Great White shark in America than you are to die in a mass stabbing. 

It’s profoundly rare, and yet conservative boomers, who don’t even know what the definition of what a mass murder is, will throw out stuff saying that knives are just as deadly as guns. Hey dipshit, real life isn’t like the Hollywood movies, people don’t just drop dead instantly from a single stab to the gut. It takes time for someone to bleed out after being stabbed (ranging from a minimum of 2 minutes up to 30 minutes or possibly more, depending on where you hit them). And usually the amount of time it takes to bleed out from a stab wound is just long enough for you to receive life-saving medical attention, but whereas with a gun, that person would be dead right on the spot. 

Knives are also very unusual weapons for a mass murder in the US to the point to where it’s basically unheard of. However, I think partially the reason for this is because of the availability of guns and other weapons to where knives have been rendered obsolete (unlike in Asia or Great Britain). 

However, what the conservatives have right is the fact that murder rates in America that are not gang-related is very low, so your chance of getting murdered with a firearm if you’re not a gang member or suicidal is extremely slim. Then you have the overall crime rates for America and other developed countries with lenient civilian gun ownership laws. Liberals are pretty much only correct in regards to mass murder, but even that seems to be more of an emotional argument anyways at this point. It’s the whole “will you think of the children?” narrative.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Aug 4, 2019)

Rokko said:


> Its also easy to always say "its easy to say ban all guns"


Some would say it's even easier to say "Its also easy to always say "its easy to say ban all guns""


----------



## Tour of Italy (Aug 4, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> I didn't ready ANY of that exceptional shit you posted because Europe banned guns, and they only have problems with religious extremists from time to time. Care to explain that, Trumptard?
> 
> 
> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.


I’ve seen those lists; they include gang violence, or any incident where multiple people are shot during a crime in progress. Gimme a source and we’ll talk but for now it’s just noise.

And as long as we’re talking about europe, I seem to recall several attacks where people drove trucks through crowds of people. You don’t need a fucking gun for that.


----------



## Piss Clam (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm not willing to give up my rights in order to gain a little security.

My pump shotgun is sitting about 6ft away from me. I'm not going to use it on anyone other than those that try to break in my house.

I live in one of the few "constitutional carry States"






						Constitutional carry - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




We are not gunning each other down every day like Baltimore, Chicago, St. Louis, Detroit....etc

How about you take care of the problems in your States and leave us out of it.


----------



## Rokko (Aug 4, 2019)

Coconut Gun said:


> Some would say it's even easier to say "Its also easy to always say "its easy to say ban all guns""


Why would someone say that... That gets too meta.


----------



## Ягода (Aug 4, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> I didn't ready ANY of that exceptional shit you posted because Europe banned guns, and they only have problems with religious extremists from time to time. Care to explain that, Trumptard?



Learn another language, read social media forums in another language/country. There is far more shit going on than US media is reporting for you. There are assload far more earthbreaking news happening in the world, including bunch of people die everywhere.



Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.



Look this shit up instead of parroting this nonsense, (https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/reports/mass-shooting)

Right after ElPaso and Ohio, ... Davante shoots Lamekka and Leronta ... *this is a mass shooting*? Negro, if you count each dead body in Democrat controlled gun-free shitzone, then you get this shitty statistics that can only sway weak minds.

3 people hurt, 2 of them dead. I'd say it's a quiet night in Detoilet. Obviously 2 + 3 it looks like 5, ... "mass shooting" .... ZOMG ... GTFO!


----------



## StarkRavingMad (Aug 4, 2019)

I think we have a dangerous mix of a cultural problem AND a mental health problem.

And when I say "cultural problem," I am talking about certain values of modern day Americans.  I think there is truly a lack of respect for life in general these days.  That's all I'm going to say at this point in time.


----------



## Fish-Eyed Fool (Aug 4, 2019)

Easy, you kill them before they kill you.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Aug 4, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.


If that were the case there would be happening threads in A&H and on /pol/ every day. Half of the mass shootings by their logic are small and tacked on to inflate the numbers, and half are gang shootings in the hood that nobody cares about because it's stray bullets hitting some kids in a hood playground and not Wal-Mart. That's not counting countries the anglosphere doesn't give 2 shits about.


----------



## the real heisenberg (Aug 4, 2019)

I feel like when the "Right to bear arms" shit came about, the country was a much different place. America didn't have weebs, troons, incels, neo-nazis etc. etc... there are way too many dangerous and delusional people walking the streets now. The founding fathers would look at the country now and just smfh. Guns are far too plentiful already, banning them will never happen. Even if you could Thanos every gun in America out of existence, Murica loves their guns too much they wouldn't stand for it.

Basically the answer is: There is no answer, Americans will keep killing each other and in greater numbers as technology progresses. It's like telling the autistic kid to stop touching the stove. He might stop for a while, but when you turn your back for a second he's just going to do it again. Better he learns the hard way. I'll take my autistic ratings now plz.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Aug 4, 2019)

Ягода said:


> Learn another language, read social media forums in another language/country. There is far more shit going on than US media is reporting for you. There are assload far more earthbreaking news happening in the world, including bunch of people die everywhere.


Yeah but I'm talking about Americans. Americans should _not_ be commenting on other countries' problems, full stop. Other countries are fine to comment on America's problems, because America has serious issues that affect countries outside of America, capiche?



Ягода said:


> Look this shit up instead of parroting this nonsense, (https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/reports/mass-shooting)
> 
> Right after ElPaso and Ohio, ... Davante shoots Lamekka and Leronta ... *this is a mass shooting*? Negro, if you count each dead body in Democrat controlled gun-free shitzone, then you get this shitty statistics that can only sway weak minds.
> 
> 3 people hurt, 2 of them dead. I'd say it's a quiet night in Detoilet. Obviously 2 + 3 it looks like 5, ... "mass shooting" .... ZOMG ... GTFO!


The problem for minorities is purely economic, just look at the numbers. They shoot each other because they are fighting over scraps, which is why we need to implement better social policies to help them out of the historical situation they've been suffering from since slavery started on this continent. White males are extraordinarily privileged and are just terrified of becoming a minority (which the El Paso shooter even admitted to) and are just so, so scared of perhaps becoming irrelevant. White males are going to have to learn to just sit down and take it and stop literally killing people over losing privilege. I mean, talk about white fragility, am I right? Like, you have to fucking _murder_ people because you might experience what a minority or dispriveleged person feels on a daily basis? This is the literal fucking definition of _class warfare _except it's masquerading as skin colour instead of pure economic class. I hope you've read your Chomsky.


----------



## byuu (Aug 4, 2019)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I mean, it is now, but it’s not like 3D printers will get worse. I think it’ll just take a little bit of time.


3d printers aren't fucking Star Trek replicators and never will be.
(FDM) 3d printers have become a lot cheaper and accessible but they never really needed fancy parts in the first place. They are just simple steppers, a weak microcontroller, and a little resistive heating element.
It's not some amazing future technology, you could have built one 40 years ago. It only picked up steam now because the patent on it expired and a strong open-source community formed around it.

The only thing that can produce parts even close to tough enough for a gun are SLM printers, which melts metal powder together with high powered lasers. And this shit won't be consumer-grade hardware in the near future. CNC mills are already cheaper, more accessible, and more suitable for gun production anyway.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Aug 4, 2019)

when will the kililing end


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 4, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> 3d printers aren't fucking Star Trek replicators and never will be.
> (FDM) 3d printers have become a lot cheaper and accessible but they never really needed fancy parts in the first place. They are just simple steppers, a weak microcontroller, and a little resistive heating element.
> It's not some amazing future technology, you could have built one 40 years ago. It only picked up steam now because the patent on it expired and a strong open-source community formed around it.
> 
> The only thing that can produce parts even close to tough enough for a gun are SLM printers, which melts metal powder together with high powered lasers. And this shit won't be consumer-grade hardware in the near future. CNC mills are already cheaper, more accessible, and more suitable for gun production anyway.


Yeah, mills are better for that kind of stuff. I suppose "CNC milled guns" aren't as catchy as "3D printed guns" from a marketing perspective.


----------



## HeyYou (Aug 4, 2019)

OP's trolling, niggers. And we all know the solution is to integrate guns into bodies like in cyberpunk so mass shooters are afraid of getting popped before they even begin.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 4, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> The problem for minorities is purely economic, just look at the numbers. They shoot each other because they are fighting over scraps



They're not though. Most of the time they shoot each other, it's a respect issue. Somebody said something they shouldn't have, or got too friendly with their old lady.

There's also murders over drug turf but those aren't people who resorted to illegal activities because of lack of opportunity, there's plenty of legal opportunity for those looking for it. That's about people who don't want to hustle and work hard for what they got and would rather get it quicker than all the working scrubs out there.

Big cities are full of opportunities and social programs to help you reach the future you want for yourself, but it takes effort, time, and personal discipline. Some don't like the slow pace that route offers and will want to take a less reputable, less legal shortcut.


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 4, 2019)

I have to wonder if the very politicization of gun violence in and of itself is causing mentally unstable people to think of them as a tool of politics-by-other-means. Sales of guns do increase every time there is a highly publicized mass shooting, which has always been chalked up to: Gun owners hoovering up supplies for fear of tighter regulations or non-gun owners who have decided to cross over into the other demographic. Yet I'm forced to wonder, how many of those sales are spergs who said "Hey, why didn't I think of that sooner?"

There are a lot of selectable talking points that always come up in these debates, but "mental health" is one I'm really sick of hearing. Guess what? Mass shooters rarely talk to therapists. If they do, such as if they're forced into therapy or they go early on in their affliction when they still think there's hope, then they inevitably either lie their asses off or just disregard the advice of the professionals. You will notice this is virtually indistinguishable from anyone else who has simply disliked their therapist or not believed in therapy.  Personally, I say we should try to capture these people alive once they do commit a crime, then use psychological interrogation techniques to dissect their personalities and try to figure out what they were thinking. I refuse to believe the answer is as easy as "Radicalization!" or "Incels!" or "western civilization is dying!" or "ENTITLEMENT!". Some research and disposal is in order here.



Ягода said:


> Look this shit up instead of parroting this nonsense, (https://www.gunviolencearchive.org/reports/mass-shooting)
> 
> Right after ElPaso and Ohio, ... Davante shoots Lamekka and Leronta ... *this is a mass shooting*? Negro, if you count each dead body in Democrat controlled gun-free shitzone, then you get this shitty statistics that can only sway weak minds.
> 
> 3 people hurt, 2 of them dead. I'd say it's a quiet night in Detoilet. Obviously 2 + 3 it looks like 5, ... "mass shooting" .... ZOMG ... GTFO!



This is infact an ancient problem with the terminology of "mass" anything MDK related. Technically, any two people shot by a perpetrator is a "mass" of people. Its actually really hilarious that we're talking about this in the present day, because this exact same issue with semantics was an important event in the lead-up to the fucking _American Revolution_. 









						Boston Massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I think even back then people expected a lot more blood on the pavement than just 5 corpses and 6 injuries when they heard the word "massacre". Yet, the word's use there is technically correct. 200 years later, here we are again.


----------



## left arm (Aug 4, 2019)

I think we should only ban guns that are ugly. If you want to do a shooting, you have to make your weapons of choice look aesthetically pleasing. Otherwise, it's illegal and you can't do it. Then, after the weapon is confiscated, museums will buy the guns, and be able to display them as art and historical pieces. After obtaining enough, the museums in question can have a "shooters gallery", that will allow the public to see the guns. 

#Museumlivesmatter


----------



## JosephStalin (Aug 4, 2019)

A number of things to consider.  First, some rehashing.  If you don't live in a high-crime inner city/ghetto area, your chances of being killed are pretty low.  The definition of "mass shooting" is as low as two or three victims.  Gun laws only affect the law-abiding.  If you're a criminal, you don't care about any gun laws.  And keep in mind that every shooter, not just a mass shooter, either got the gun legally or got it some other way.  Gun control laws don't work.

Agree more mental health facilities are needed.  Too many living on the streets and in jail who should really be hospitalized.  

Some other thoughts.  Believe there have always been mass shootings, to varying extents.  But today's predatory 24/7/365 news cycle, needing content, provides a great deal of publicity of these shootings and very likely instigates some "me-too" shootings, such as in Dayton last night.   Way back when coverage was limited and didn't last long.  Now we'll have orgasms of coverage of the shootings, the grieving, the funerals, etc.  There are people out there that get off on that stuff and figure they'll do the same.  I advocate a limited amount of coverage and no naming of the shooter.  

The USA is rather different than most, if not all other countries.  We weren't granted our independence.  We fought for it and with the help of the French defeated the British.  It was the armed citizen who fought for freedom, along with the newborn Continental Army.  And Americans as a group have a healthy skepticism about government, don't trust it that much.

 Our Constitution consequently guarantees the right to keep and bear arms.  Have heard some say since people just had muskets then, that's all they should have now.  Bullshit.  By that standard of logic, the First Amendment would cover only things handwritten, printed on a hand printing press, or spoken aloud.  These rights cover all applications, then, now, and in the future.    

Also believe the national level of anger is pretty high.  But the national level of anger has been high before without so many mass shootings.  I also see many of those who use weapons in the commissions of crimes get nothing more than a slap on the wrist - IF they are caught, and IF they don't take a plea-bargain.  So in the eyes of too many, there is little downside to using a gun to shoot someone, for whatever reason.  Maybe strictly enforcing the punishments on the books for crimes where a gun is used would deter people from whipping out that weapon.  And maybe people need to develop more self-control and remember that human lives are worth something.  Don't know how to make that happen.  Don't have all the answers.  But if I can tell myself "no" to whatever, don't see why anyone else can't do the same.


----------



## CKC (Aug 4, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> A number of things to consider.  First, some rehashing.  If you don't live in a high-crime inner city/ghetto area, your chances of being killed are pretty low.  The definition of "mass shooting" is as low as two or three victims.  Gun laws only affect the law-abiding.  If you're a criminal, you don't care about any gun laws.  And keep in mind that every shooter, not just a mass shooter, either got the gun legally or got it some other way.  Gun control laws don't work.
> 
> Agree more mental health facilities are needed.  Too many living on the streets and in jail who should really be hospitalized.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## Ashenthorn (Aug 4, 2019)

left arm said:


> I think we should only ban guns that are ugly. If you want to do a shooting, you have to make your weapons of choice look aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## QI 541 (Aug 4, 2019)

I think we should go back to locking up autistic people and shocking them.  It's hard to go on a shooting rampage when you're being shocked all the time.


----------



## byuu (Aug 4, 2019)

Ashenthorn said:


> View attachment 875558


Nothing is scarier than a grown man with ponyshit


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Aug 4, 2019)

Niggle me this, what is 13% but also half?


----------



## beautiful person (Aug 4, 2019)

How many of these shooters end up being legitimately autistic? Maybe we should look deeper into that.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Aug 4, 2019)

by killing all americans. you don't have do be big brained to figure that one out


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Aug 4, 2019)

How you solve any problem? Spare any palliatives and find the cause so you can solve it for real. Banning guns is like putting a band-aid on top of a open wound. 

My opinion as a foreigner is that violence in USA has become a big issue in the recent years, and that's way before Trump. Why? I think it's because people are afraid. They're afraid of so many things and I think media is to blame. Trump didn't start any crusade against minorities, but he exposed problems media didn't want to talk about. And media made people be even more afraid of Trump. 

Honestly, I think Obama was the worst that could have happened to America: you had a president who was very political correct and acted like a movie star and that made people believe everything was fine. When Trump started to show as an alternative that would speak of real problems, media ran the "everything is racist!" narrative as a cover up for actual problems like lack of good jobs, open immigration, drug usage, and others. The "Left" is scared of Trump and that's why you have violent thugs like Antifa running around. And the "Right" is realising that Trump is right saying how much damaged has been caused in the country and they feel mad and ignored. Also, don't forget that many families are now broken and unstable as well. Thanks, Feminism and Women's Liberation Movements.

What's the solution? Talk about those issues with real experts.

But that ain't gonna happen, so enjoy.


----------



## Tism the Return (Aug 4, 2019)

First you take away the guns. Then you take away the knives. Then you take away, I don't know, the forks maybe. From now on if any criminal scum wants to go on a murder spree either they smuggle highly illegal superweapons or learn the blade, no matter what everyone wins in sheer entertainment value.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Aug 4, 2019)

We need Street Judges on every corner serving as judge, jury, and executioner to criminals everywhere.


----------



## millais (Aug 4, 2019)

We need to increase the percentage of legal firearms ownership and carry. Those with ill intent will think twice about killing people if the people will shoot back.

An armed society is a polite society.


----------



## JosephStalin (Aug 4, 2019)

Tasty Tatty said:


> How you solve any problem? Spare any palliatives and find the cause so you can solve it for real. Banning guns is like putting a band-aid on top of a open wound.
> 
> My opinion as a foreigner is that violence in USA has become a big issue in the recent years, and that's way before Trump. Why? I think it's because people are afraid. They're afraid of so many things and I think media is to blame. Trump didn't start any crusade against minorities, but he exposed problems media didn't want to talk about. And media made people be even more afraid of Trump.
> 
> ...



You have something here.

Agree many people are not just afraid, but angry and frustrated with their lives.  Would say many, if not most people have little to no control of what happens in their lives.  They stress about their jobs, their finances or lack thereof, their families, and whatever other individual demons are hurting them.

Tying into the anger and control thing, just about the only place where many people have any control over their lives is when they are behind the wheel.   You see more "road rage" now than ever before.  People resent any interference in their driving.  You'll see the passive-aggressiveness of "brake checks".   Never saw this until maybe the last 5-10 years.  Am surprised more drivers don't pull out weapons and shoot the other driver during a "road rage" incident.  Have seen it on YouTube once or twice.  

Agree the mainstream media stirs up a lot of trouble.  Hungry for content to feed that 24/7/365 jones, the MSM often overdoes their coverage to get those eyes and get those clicks.  But thanks to the Internet, people now have many alternatives to the MSM.  Personally agree with President Trump that the MSM is the enemy of the people.  In my opinion, the MSM did their very best to ensure a Hillary win.  When Hillary lost, the MSM instantly started vilifying Trump, starting right after it was announced he'd won.  They haven't stopped.  Trump calls them out at every opportunity and lets them know what pieces of shit they are. 

Far as Obama goes, he liked being President but don't believe he liked doing the job.  He and his regime did a great deal to divide the country, racially and politically.  Outside of Obamacare and the Iran nuclear deal am hard-pressed to think of anything useful he did.  His wife was a real piece of work, too, fucking with kids' school lunches and generally making her dislike, if not outright hatred of anyone who wasn't black very obvious.   Worst President ever.  

President Trump is no choir boy.  Don't agree with everything he says/does.   But it's very clear he puts America and Americans first.  Trump makes mistakes, but he puts in the effort.  The Left hates his putting America first, and we see that through the MSM's coverage of this Administration.    President Trump has the Left and the MSM playing his game - he makes an outrageous tweet, the Left/MSM go nuts, he makes another one, rinse, repeat.  But if you are looking, he's getting things done.  So far, close to 150 Federal judges appointed and confirmed.  The dialogue with North Korea is a biggie.  We're talking with them, they're talking with us.  Process here will take many years, but it's been started.  And when you get down to it the American people know President Trump has no intention of taking their guns.


----------



## Recoil (Aug 4, 2019)

When we get beyond the "Crime" paradigm and start treating it like what it is, mental illness.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2019)

Hurr durr how do I fix murder?


----------



## QI 541 (Aug 4, 2019)

America is a sociopathic society that worships sociopathic capitalism, ruled by sociopathic politicians and corporations, follows sociopathic celebrities, now we're asking why Americans are sociopathic?


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 4, 2019)

Bring back duels you pussys
Now virgin can die at the hands of chad withough taking his anger on innocents


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 4, 2019)

Which are you safer in?

A:  A super-max prison where every single person is regularly searched, and even a sharp tooth brush handle is considered contraband?

B:  A random hunting club where half the dudes are drunk, and well armed?  

The problem is with the population, and culture.  Not with inanimate objects.


----------



## Idiot savant (Aug 4, 2019)

If someone is going to kill me I'd rather be shot than stabbed or doused in battery acid.


----------



## Not FBI (Aug 4, 2019)

Just ban niggers.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 4, 2019)

Depends on motive.
if political? Then give them alternative ways to achieve their ends.

It would be far better for those would be shooters try to copy Bernie Madoff then shoot a rando s in wall Mart. If ya going be a suicidal mass spree shooter why not go breaking bad? Ya already don't give a dam n if ya live or diee. Maybe thugging it up and getting gold and getting birches would cure ya.

I rather have a Google employee decide to do grand theft embezzlement  vs shooting up their school. At least the former does more damage to those hurting society and might get public sympathy.

second mental health care in America is a joke.

Third begin forming small communities. We evolved to be tribal. without a neighbor hood to belong to folks tend to go Cray cray. G o volunteer and do habitat for humanity or learn how to do a community garden. Ya feel better and ya will learn to be self sufficient. Which means buying less stuff and less need to rely on state for welfare. Which means you starve  both the state and corporations of resources


----------



## Maggots on a Train v2 (Aug 4, 2019)

Make duel zones where anyone who enters can legally shoot or be shot, and livestream from the zone.  That way people can work out their problems in a constructive way.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2019)

Mass shootings aren't a mental health issue, unless everyone saying that really believes that mass shooters are in psychosis for the duration of the planning, preparation and performance of the act.

Given that most of them spend more than a month on the first two parts, I have a hard time believing that assertion. These savages know what they're doing is wrong; _that's why they're doing it. _


----------



## UQ 770 (Aug 4, 2019)

left arm said:


> I think we should only ban guns that are ugly. If you want to do a shooting, you have to make your weapons of choice look aesthetically pleasing. Otherwise, it's illegal and you can't do it. Then, after the weapon is confiscated, museums will buy the guns, and be able to display them as art and historical pieces. After obtaining enough, the museums in question can have a "shooters gallery", that will allow the public to see the guns.
> 
> #Museumlivesmatter



Fun fact, Charles Guiteau, the assassin of James Garfield, deliberately purchased a fancier revolver because he thought it would look good in a museum. The Smithsonian supposedly lost it after having it on display for awhile. Its probably just in a mislabeled box somewhere, but the idea that Guiteau went to all that trouble and then some intern knocked it into a trash can with their elbow or something makes me laugh.



JosephStalin said:


> The USA is rather different than most, if not all other countries. We weren't granted our independence. We fought for it and with the help of the French defeated the British. It was the armed citizen who fought for freedom, along with the newborn Continental Army. And Americans as a group have a healthy skepticism about government, don't trust it that much.
> 
> Our Constitution consequently guarantees the right to keep and bear arms. Have heard some say since people just had muskets then, that's all they should have now. Bullshit. By that standard of logic, the First Amendment would cover only things handwritten, printed on a hand printing press, or spoken aloud. These rights cover all applications, then, now, and in the future.



I'd rather the 2nd Amendment just explicitly give citizens the right to bear arms for private ownership and protection than the exceptional crap about maintaining militia. The Continental Army despised militia because they were uncoordinated, untrained, they broke and ran like medieval peasants on the battlefield, they often wasted ammo shooting birds like a bunch of stereotypical rednecks, and in general they were just a huge burden on an already burdened military force. Anyone competent enough to fight the war properly was usually just inducted into the Continental Army and given proper training anyway, or if they were something rare like a hunter or trapper who was an excellent sharpshooter they were employed as mercenaries or just left to their own devices so they could go out and assasinate British officers. Militia were the people either too useless or too stuck-up to join the army.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Aug 4, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> Mass shootings aren't a mental health issue, unless everyone saying that really believes that mass shooters are in psychosis for the duration of the planning, preparation and performance of the act.
> 
> Given that most of them spend more than a month on the first two parts, I have a hard time believing that assertion. These savages know what they're doing is wrong; _that's why they're doing it. _


Psychosis doesn't necessarily impair your ability to plan, and organize attacks.  A case study came out earlier this year where an autistic subject co-morbid with schizophrenia had planned an attack, but luckily self admitted to psychiatric care before doing anything.  This and the Unabomber was schizophrenic.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Aug 4, 2019)

I think every American, of sound mind, should be required to own at least one gun.  There's a county in Georgia where it's a requirement and guess what? Crime is very low there.  I believe Switzerland requires their citizens to require guns and gun crimes are very low there.  

I think what needs to be done is put mental institutions back into play and actually house the severely mentally ill in them.  Where I live, they closed the mental hospital and now the mentally ill live wonderful lives on the streets of our city, not bathing, not taking or getting the medications they need, dying of hypothermia in the winter and drowning in the river, that runs through the city, in the summer. They are just so much better off now than being housed in a climate controlled building with a warm bed to sleep in, three square meals a day and some one to look after their medical needs.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Aug 4, 2019)

Just let them happen. Population control.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Aug 4, 2019)

mr.moon1488 said:


> Psychosis doesn't necessarily impair your ability to plan, and organize attacks.  A case study came out earlier this year where an autistic subject co-morbid with schizophrenia had planned an attack, but luckily self admitted to psychiatric care before doing anything.  This and the Unabomber was schizophrenic.



All I'm saying is that being crazy doesn't necessarily impair your ability to distinguish right from wrong and this mindless recitation of that idea does nobody any good. The majority of people are sane, so the majority of murderers are sane. When we start redefining evil as illness we're putting ourselves in danger.


----------



## FaceOfTrueHorror (Aug 4, 2019)

Call American's something, there no more American's to kill each other


----------



## CKC (Aug 4, 2019)

Would licensing gun owners help with the problem? What are your thoughts?



Baby Jane Hudson said:


> I think every American, of sound mind, should be required to own at least one gun.  There's a county in Georgia where it's a requirement and guess what? Crime is very low there.  I believe Switzerland requires their citizens to require guns and gun crimes are very low there.
> 
> I think what needs to be done is put mental institutions back into play and actually house the severely mentally ill in them.  Where I live, they closed the mental hospital and now the mentally ill live wonderful lives on the streets of our city, not bathing, not taking or getting the medications they need, dying of hypothermia in the winter and drowning in the river, that runs through the city, in the summer. They are just so much better off now than being housed in a climate controlled building with a warm bed to sleep in, three square meals a day and some one to look after their medical needs.


It is the same in my area. The inmates were released in the mid 90s and everything went to hell.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Aug 4, 2019)

CKC said:


> Would licensing gun owners help with the problem? What are your thoughts?


Licensing is in place to own certain firearms such as the real assault weapon (i.e. automatic weapons like "Tommy Guns").  But IMHO licensing only gives the government information about who owns guns and which ones.  And since there's always a chance that the libs will get power in this country and they want to disarm the people in order to get more power, I wouldn't recommend licensing.  Licensing only allows the government to confiscate legal gun owners" guns, but criminals will always get guns illegally.


----------



## CKC (Aug 4, 2019)

Baby Jane Hudson said:


> Licensing is in place to own certain firearms such as the real assault weapon (i.e. automatic weapons like "Tommy Guns").  But IMHO licensing only gives the government information about who owns guns and which ones.  And since there's always a chance that the libs will get power in this country and they want to disarm the people in order to get more power, I wouldn't recommend licensing.  Licensing only allows the government to confiscate legal gun owners" guns, but criminals will always get guns illegally.


Do a lot of people in the US think this? I am not an American, I live in Canada and we have to have a license for firearms. There are several classes of licenses for various types of firearms. One thing I have noticed is that the firearms laws vary from state to state. In Canada it is one set of rules for the entire country - the provinces and cities can not enact different laws. What is legal on one side of the country, is legal on the other side.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Aug 4, 2019)

I guess the technical answer would be make Americans not a thing anymore.  It only makes sense.  I don't know the last time I've heard of Roman gladiators killing each other, or Japanese samurai.

Or kick out all non white people, because we can't have racial and white supremacist murders if everybody they kill is also white.


----------



## LyapunovCriterion (Aug 4, 2019)

Go back in time and give modern assault rifles to the Confederates.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 4, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> This is such an exceptional argument. A gun you completely 3d print from scratch is a useless piece of shit.
> You're better off just building a simple pipe gun with common hardware.
> 
> And if guns are banned why wouldn't ammo (and ammo components) be banned?
> Making your 3d printed gun even more useless. (good luck 3d printing smokeless powder).



Did I say anything about completely 3D building a gun from scratch?

Oh wait, that’s right... I didn’t. (Though you could and probably could be able to get 10 rounds or so through it before it loses any accuracy.)

3D Building 90% of the gun, and then using simple metal tools for the barrel and receiver would be pretty easy and deliver decent results.

Guns are very simple, and very well known technology that doesn’t require much of an investment or specialization. There are people building guns in the middle of Gaza and in the Khyber pass with barely any electricity. Im pretty sure a biker gang or inner city entrepreneur could figure it out.

Banning ammunition sales would likewise be futile. Not just because there is plenty of ammo in circulation to kill people for decades, but also because there are probably millions of Americans who already hand load their ammunition.  

Ammunition is even easier to make than guns, and that’s even without taking the invariable diversion into account, that will exist since some form of ammunition sales will be necessary. (Hunting, pest control, etc.)


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 4, 2019)

Well, all the murders are usually niggers shooting each other, so let's not get too hasty.



Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.



You might wanna check those facts, faggot.


----------



## WhoIsSutterKane (Aug 4, 2019)

You're more likely to die in a car crash on the way to an event than to be an at event where a mass shooting occurs.

Also if we're going to ban anything, it should be gun free zones.


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Aug 4, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> I didn't ready ANY of that exceptional shit you posted because Europe banned guns, and they only have problems with religious extremists from time to time. Care to explain that, Trumptard?
> 
> 
> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.












						MASS SHOOTING IN CHICAGO! 7 Shot in Douglas Park in Drive-by Shooting at 1:20 AM -- Ignored by Media
					

On Saturday, early Sunday there were two horrific mass shootings at an El Paso Walmart and a Dayton, Ohio club district. At least 29 people were murdered in the two mass shootings. There was also a mass shooting late Saturday, early Sunday morning in Chicago. At least seven people were injured...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




And a fuckton of those shootings are nig on nog, are they not?


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 4, 2019)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> It’s always entertaining when people just parrot leftbook memes and think it’s a trump card to any given discussion.



"A mass shooting EBERRY DAEY" is some nonsense that Mother Jones got with feminist math and chicken bones.

If you can count past ten with your shoes on, and can wipe your own ass without getting feces in your own mouth- then you're smart enough to know that Mother Jones is about as reliable as a Play-Doh Pistol.

Only a dickless Eurofaggot thinks a gun ban would work, because dickless Eurofaggots would just do what master tells them and that's the end of it. No wonder droves of Niggers and Dune Coons are just going balls deep on every female in Europe from the ages of 10 to 60.

See, in this country, where we still grow men, they say "we are banning guns!" and we laugh because they're not stupid enough to try and enforce that. 

Remember the Brady Bill that banned all kinds of guns? Yeah, that's when I got my AK and AR-15. During that ban.

Shows you that in a country of men, the lords and ladies writing words on a piece of paper doesn't shape reality.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 4, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> I didn't ready ANY of that exceptional shit you posted because Europe banned guns, and they only have problems with religious extremists from time to time. Care to explain that, Trumptard?



LOLOLOL! How come people who use words like “Trumptard” are always exceptionally ignorant. (Especially about the rest of the world) and pretty much unable to form an argument without ad verbatim repeating a Democrat talking point?

No, Europe didn’t “ban guns”. I’m in Europe right now, and I could go and buy a gun if I wanted to tomorrow. As long as I haven’t committed any crimes the past couple of years, I’m good to go.




> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.



What’s a “mass shooting”? How is it counted? How big of a percentage of those are inner city gangbangers settling inner city gang banger business? Does several people have to die, or does it count if two people are strafed by a bullet? How many “Mass shootings” were there in the first half of previous years.

Answer those questions and you’ll know whether it’s normal or not, but I assume you’re just quoting some talking head on Twitter.

And if you really want to cool the national temperature, then maybe it might be an idea to stop deplatforming people, quit calling everyone “Nazis”, and cease giving off the impression that it’s open season on everyone who voted for the current president.



TerribleIdeas™ said:


> MASS SHOOTING IN CHICAGO! 7 Shot in Douglas Park in Drive-by Shooting at 1:20 AM -- Ignored by Media
> 
> 
> On Saturday, early Sunday there were two horrific mass shootings at an El Paso Walmart and a Dayton, Ohio club district. At least 29 people were murdered in the two mass shootings. There was also a mass shooting late Saturday, early Sunday morning in Chicago. At least seven people were injured...
> ...



Shhh! Nothing inflates the number of “mass shootings” as counting every Basketball American who opened fire on other Basketball Americans. (No matter if he missed because he’s holding the gun sideways like a retard or not).

But don’t let word get around. Once people realize they can’t trust every statistic they hear in the media, they might start questioning journalists and the talking heads in TV, and lord knows where that would end!


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Aug 4, 2019)

CKC said:


> Do a lot of people in the US think this? I am not an American, I live in Canada and we have to have a license for firearms. There are several classes of licenses for various types of firearms. One thing I have noticed is that the firearms laws vary from state to state. In Canada it is one set of rules for the entire country - the provinces and cities can not enact different laws. What is legal on one side of the country, is legal on the other side.


I'm not sure about a lot of Americans feeling that way about licensing, but that is the way I feel. I just don't trust the Federal government.  You're right, laws vary from state to state.  Federal law is the law of the land to certain point.  As long as state law does not violate federal law, they can make their own laws regarding anything from fire arms to immigration.


----------



## Tasty Tatty (Aug 4, 2019)

Tism the Return said:


> First you take away the guns. Then you take away the knives. Then you take away, I don't know, the forks maybe.



Then you're UK and you die by Truck of Peace.


----------



## MelloYello (Aug 4, 2019)

TerribleIdeas™ said:


> And a fuckton of those shootings are nig on nog, are they not?





Fapcop said:


> Shhh! Nothing inflates the number of “mass shootings” as counting every Basketball American who opened fire on other Basketball Americans. (No matter if he missed because he’s holding the gun sideways like an exceptional individual or not).



Clearly, the solution we need is common-sense nigger regulation.


----------



## Baby Jane Hudson (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## queerape (Aug 4, 2019)

There's something to be said about banning ammunition instead of guns. Technically speaking you can still "bear arms" as in own guns but those guns can't do shit if they aren't loaded. This strategy does work in Switzerland, which has one of the highest rates of gun ownership but one of the lowest rates of gun deaths because bullets are heavily restricted. I'm from a state with one of the most restrictive gun and ammunition laws and the last major gun massacre we had was in 1949. I feel the ammunition laws are a big component of this.


----------



## The Saltening (Aug 4, 2019)

Fixing the nuclear family would fix most social issues. Just saying.


----------



## JosephStalin (Aug 4, 2019)

CKC said:


> Do a lot of people in the US think this? I am not an American, I live in Canada and we have to have a license for firearms. There are several classes of licenses for various types of firearms. One thing I have noticed is that the firearms laws vary from state to state. In Canada it is one set of rules for the entire country - the provinces and cities can not enact different laws. What is legal on one side of the country, is legal on the other side.



Believe a lot of people wouldn't be in favor of licensing either guns or gun owners.  The right to keep and bear arms is part of our Bill of Rights.  That's a big deal to most Americans.  We should not need a license to enjoy one of our Constitutional rights; that should be considered an infringement of that right.  

Some will say, "But you need a license to drive."  Sure do, but driving a motor vehicle is not a Constitutional right, but rather a privilege, whereas owning a weapon is a Constitutional right.  And you are right, firearms laws vary from state to state.  I'd like to see a uniform national law, starting with Constitutional concealed and open carry of weapons.  Several states have that.  Most other states make it fairly easy to get a concealed weapons carry permit.  CA is one of the worst.  It's "may issue", and issuance is up to the individual county sheriffs.  Some sheriffs issue a number of permits, after meeting qualifications.  Other sheriffs make you jump through hoops to get the permit.  And certain sheriffs will not issue permits at all.  Doesn't affect the criminals one bit, of course.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 4, 2019)

Put a couch next to every doorway and know how to use it


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 4, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Believe a lot of people wouldn't be in favor of licensing either guns or gun owners.  The right to keep and bear arms is part of our Bill of Rights.  That's a big deal to most Americans.  We should not need a license to enjoy one of our Constitutional rights; that should be considered an infringement of that right.



I find it odd that the same people who see voting as a Constitutionally-protected right are rabidly against stipulations like voter ID, despite it being pretty standard in other countries (even in shitholes like Mexico).

Yet they seem to be all in favor of the right to keep and bear arms requiring tests, licenses, psychiatric evaluations, and various other restrictions.

I'll consider a test, psych eval, and license to keep and bear arms when people are required to have those same things in order to vote.

But we both know that won't happen, because the Democrats today wouldn't have a voter base if people had to be able to understand how the government functions and prove they're psychologically stable.



JosephStalin said:


> Some will say, "But you need a license to drive."  Sure do, but driving a motor vehicle is not a Constitutional right, but rather a privilege, whereas owning a weapon is a Constitutional right.  And you are right, firearms laws vary from state to state.  I'd like to see a uniform national law, starting with Constitutional concealed and open carry of weapons.  Several states have that.  Most other states make it fairly easy to get a concealed weapons carry permit.  CA is one of the worst.  It's "may issue", and issuance is up to the individual county sheriffs.  Some sheriffs issue a number of permits, after meeting qualifications.  Other sheriffs make you jump through hoops to get the permit.  And certain sheriffs will not issue permits at all.  Doesn't affect the criminals one bit, of course.



You need a license to operate a motor vehicle on public roadways. You do not need a license to purchase and own a vehicle. A five year old with enough cash in hand can purchase a vehicle. On your own property, you can have no driver's license at all and drive all you want.

So the counter to this logic is: _"I will let you know when my intent is to operate my firearm regularly in public areas, then we can discuss the licenses."_



queerape said:


> There's something to be said about banning ammunition instead of guns. Technically speaking you can still "bear arms" as in own guns but those guns can't do shit if they aren't loaded. This strategy does work in Switzerland, which has one of the highest rates of gun ownership but one of the lowest rates of gun deaths because bullets are heavily restricted. I'm from a state with one of the most restrictive gun and ammunition laws and the last major gun massacre we had was in 1949. I feel the ammunition laws are a big component of this.



This made me laugh. The moment people say "we're going to make laws restricting ammo", well- the ammo factories are going to be BOOMING with production 24-7 and there will be all kinds of interests lining pockets to keep that law delayed. And people will stockpile. By the time you restrict ammo, the average gun owner will have enough to supply an Infantry Battalion for a year. 

There's also something to be said about "I have enough brass to fill the bed of a small pickup truck, and a reloading kit". Pretty much everything else I need to make ammo is something humans have been able to do since the fucking bronze age, so I think this would make me a nice little fortune on the black market.

Also, remember that even if this idea with more holes in it than the cheese Switzerland is known for- but still manages to work (it won't)- you'd be eliminating gun massacres.

Now, I put a gun in your face and tell you to give me your money. What kind of a gambler are you- wanna bet that I didn't know how to reload my ammo, or didn't acquire a few more?


----------



## Agoraphobic Bullshit (Aug 4, 2019)

Honestly, I don't live in America, so I've just stopped caring. Hearing about a shooting in the states is mundane as fuck. I figure that if Americans are cool with the risk in order to own guns, that's their choice, and gun violence is a simple natural consquence.


----------



## CKC (Aug 4, 2019)

JosephStalin said:


> Believe a lot of people wouldn't be in favor of licensing either guns or gun owners.  The right to keep and bear arms is part of our Bill of Rights.  That's a big deal to most Americans.  We should not need a license to enjoy one of our Constitutional rights; that should be considered an infringement of that right.
> 
> Some will say, "But you need a license to drive."  Sure do, but driving a motor vehicle is not a Constitutional right, but rather a privilege, whereas owning a weapon is a Constitutional right.  And you are right, firearms laws vary from state to state.  I'd like to see a uniform national law, starting with Constitutional concealed and open carry of weapons.  Several states have that.  Most other states make it fairly easy to get a concealed weapons carry permit.  CA is one of the worst.  It's "may issue", and issuance is up to the individual county sheriffs.  Some sheriffs issue a number of permits, after meeting qualifications.  Other sheriffs make you jump through hoops to get the permit.  And certain sheriffs will not issue permits at all.  Doesn't affect the criminals one bit, of course.


I agree, perhaps a national standard for rules should be enacted. Take it away from individual states and cities.


----------



## Deadpool (Aug 4, 2019)

Lol at all the people jealous that we have more freedom here than in your shit hole countries. I hope Europe likes Shariah law!


----------



## InvertedDickEnthusiast (Aug 4, 2019)

Putting aside the logistics of banning guns entirely here, we'll just take it as magically possible, it's not going to stop violence in general, and pointless mass violence specifically. It's not a gun, or even a lack of asylums, that makes these people walk into a church or a mall and start murdering innocents. Hell even if we were to follow the El Paso shooter's manifesto we wouldn't fix things, only delay the inevitable. Even with a complete immigration moratorium (that is also just magically possible) we live in an overly complex society that demands an extreme level of domestic population churn that destroys our ability to form cohesive communities. It's the norm in America to at least grow up in one area, complete tertiary education in another, and start your career in a third. By the time you can even afford a home and to begin a family you've been cut off from whatever roots you might have had. All that's before we even take into consideration what it's like for young white men to sit through a 12 year minimum psychological terror campaign against what they are and anesthetizing themselves with porn and videogames. 

But hey, at least we have the GDP.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 4, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> I didn't ready ANY of that exceptional shit you posted because Europe banned guns, and they only have problems with religious extremists from time to time. Care to explain that, Trumptard?
> 
> 
> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.


Your troll thread is gay. Kill yourself, faggot.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 4, 2019)

Ягода said:


> USSR had total gun ban. We had mass shootings, school shootings, subway bombing in Moscow with casualties that no one knew about. I bet red China has an assload of carnage that's never reported anywhere. The difference is I can sperg about this shit without fear of *going to GULAG or getting a lead injection.*



Sounds like what the Left wants to do here. Anyone who thinks gun bans are the endgame are as naive as your average progtard.



Arctic Fox said:


> Your troll thread is gay. Kill yourself, faggot.



To be fair, he does put more effort into his bait than ron /pol/ does.


----------



## Arctic Fox (Aug 4, 2019)

Duke Nukem said:


> Sounds like what the Left wants to do here. Anyone who thinks gun bans are the endgame are as naive as your average progtard.
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, he does put more effort into his bait than ron /pol/ does.


That's what makes it gay though.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 4, 2019)

Americans are an inherently violent people that have innovated some of the most compelling things in modern history. If you prefer safety and not taking risks go live in a boring ass place like Europe where you'll most likely beg a Muslim to throw acid in your face to break the monotony.

If you live in America and don't want to get shot:

you better learn to shoot and shoot well. All freedoms come at a price (I'd much rather be shot in a gun fight than stabbed to death or have acid thrown in my face while I'm unarmed)

Most of these limped dick mass shooters either kill themselves or surrender after taking a few with them, try searching up how many mass shootings are stopped by armed and ready civilians going about their day, Yeah we have alot of shootings because we have alot of guns, ya gotta break a few eggs if you wanna make a freedom omlette enjoy your caliphate everywhere else while I'm enjoying my burgers, sugar soda, pornography and obesity.

You faggots


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 4, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Americans are an inherently violent people that have innovated some of the most compelling things in modern history. If you prefer safety and not taking risks go live in a boring ass place like Europe where you'll most likely beg a Muslim to throw acid in your face to break the monotony.
> 
> If you live in America and don't want to get shot:
> 
> ...




Maybe move to Europe.

My daddy taught me how to shoot.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 4, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Maybe move to Europe.
> 
> My daddy taught me how to shoot.


Marry me


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 5, 2019)

Imagine being such a pussy that you want to disarm yourself on the 1 in a million shot that it will somehow prevent you from getting killed in an autistic shooting spree.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 5, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Marry me




Y E S


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Aug 5, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Y E S


Is your womb barren? Will we have to adopt?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 5, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Is your womb barren? Will we have to adopt?




I'm not barren but we can try and it doesn't work, adopt.  It'll be fun trying.



Even Odder said:


> Is your womb barren? Will we have to adopt?




I can't DM.  Pissed off mods who locked my profile page and dms. I'm just here to look pretty and blindly agree with their lunacy. Ask @yawning sneasel to unlock me.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Aug 5, 2019)

Young men who are disconnected from society can be dangerous. The ancients knew this, and their solution was largely to make a warrior class, set up fake gay wars to fight other villages/clans/territories, and then either had them act as police in times of peace or make them farmers after they aged out of being full of rage.

So I'm not saying someone should make a incel army fueled by autism, but I'm saying someone probably _could_ make a incel army fueled by autism and have some real fun with it.


----------



## byuu (Aug 5, 2019)

Fapcop said:


> Did I say anything about completely 3D building a gun from scratch?
> 
> Oh wait, that’s right... I didn’t. (Though you could and probably could be able to get 10 rounds or so through it before it loses any accuracy.)
> 
> 3D Building 90% of the gun, and then using simple metal tools for the barrel and receiver would be pretty easy and deliver decent results.


Then you lose the advantage of 3d printing just a downloaded file.
Why go on about 3d printing otherwise?
Yeah you can diy guns, you could do that before 3d printing, it doesn't change anything.



Fapcop said:


> Banning ammunition sales would likewise be futile. Not just because there is plenty of ammo in circulation to kill people for decades, but also because there are probably millions of Americans who already hand load their ammunition.


There's also tons of guns in circulation. That has nothing to do with your original argument.
And I mentioned ammo components. Handloading is easy because you can just buy casings, powder, primer, etc. If this stuff is banned too, you're fucked.
It is almost impossible to create modern smokeless powder in your garage, which makes modern guns possible in the first place. You'd be reduced to black gunpowder and Civil War era guns. I can't imagine being very successful in a mass shooting with it.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 5, 2019)

Fapcop said:


> Criminals won’t have problems getting to them though, so they’ll have a field day.





JosephStalin said:


> Gun laws only affect the law-abiding. If you're a criminal, you don't care about any gun laws.





Baby Jane Hudson said:


> Licensing only allows the government to confiscate legal gun owners" guns, but criminals will always get guns illegally.



This is a silly talking point. Most mass shootings aren't carried out by some hardened criminal with black market connections, they're some incel who doesn't even know where to get a hooker let alone an illegal gun. If you make something harder to do, it happens less. Doesn't eliminate it completely, but some amount of difficulty will discourage some amount of people. It's like building a wall on the border, yeah some people could get a shovel and try to dig underneath, but the massive added difficulty would discourage a lot of people.


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 5, 2019)

All this chatter still on banning guns.

Let's just say you do that. Cool, the Lords and Ladies write their decree on a piece of paper and declare it law.

So. Fucking. What.

Now, they have to enforce it. That's where things get fun.

Tell the cops, "Everyone with a firearm is a criminal. You have to arrest them." We'll disregard the fact that shitloads of cops actually like the fact that there are armed civilians defending themselves, and pretend they're indifferent to the right of gun ownership.

You've just told them that every man and woman with a firearm is now their enemy. Millions of people with firearms that, by far and large, will be superior to most of what this policeman will carry- and be fully capable of defeating his body armor. You've essentially made their job exponentially more lethal.

Good luck with those empty police departments.

So, you could call on the National Guard or other aspects of the military. By all means, feel free to tell them that now they are tasked with using weapons of warfare on their families, friends, and neighbors to seize property and arrest them for something that is a right protected by the very constitution that they swore to uphold and defend.

You're going to realize that outside of every military installation, three businesses are booming- tiddy bars, tattoo parlors, and fucking gun shops. GI's love tits, tats, and gats. Oh, and you've just told the guy with the M240 that he's gotta shoot his own people for owning a gun, and he likes guns.

Hopefully, they just laugh at you and beat the shit out of you. Otherwise, you can at least be thankful that the response will be brief.

And then there we'll be, still armed. And there will be our opposition- unarmed, and all the institutions they thought would enforce their ideals now- also armed- has turned on them.

Goodbye, gun-grabbing faggots.



Jon-Kacho said:


> This is a silly talking point. Most mass shootings aren't carried out by some hardened criminal with black market connections, they're some incel who doesn't even know where to get a hooker let alone an illegal gun.



Except niggers and even the Super Columbine Brothers managed it.



Jon-Kacho said:


> If you make something harder to do, it happens less. Doesn't eliminate it completely, but some amount of difficulty will discourage some amount of people.


If you make something harder to do with a certain tool, they just use a different tool.

You act like it ain't easy to make explosives.  Illiterate cave-dwelling dune coons do it all the fucking time.

It will discourage "some".

"Some" are not worth my rights. Fuck outta here with this dickless faggotry.

You know what makes mass shootings harder to do? Getting rid of Gun Free Zones. Funny how they target those places a lot....

"Some", I suppose.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 5, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> Marry me





DocHoliday1977 said:


> Y E S


Lol, fags.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 5, 2019)

Jon-Kacho said:


> This is a silly talking point. Most mass shootings aren't carried out by some hardened criminal with black market connections, they're some incel who doesn't even know where to get a hooker let alone an illegal gun. If you make something harder to do, it happens less. Doesn't eliminate it completely, but some amount of difficulty will discourage some amount of people. It's like building a wall on the border, yeah some people could get a shovel and try to dig underneath, but the massive added difficulty would discourage a lot of people.


Spree shootings aren't a significant source of the nations' total gun deaths. It's like wanting to ban cars because of drunk driving. Wait no that's a bad analogy since drunk driving is actually pretty common.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Aug 5, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> The problem for minorities is



"Minorities" aren't a monolithic group; you can't generalize like this.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 5, 2019)

Disgruntled Pupper said:


> Young men who are disconnected from society can be dangerous. The ancients knew this, and their solution was largely to make a warrior class, set up fake gay wars to fight other villages/clans/territories, and then either had them act as police in times of peace or make them farmers after they aged out of being full of rage.
> 
> So I'm not saying someone should make a incel army fueled by autism, but I'm saying someone probably _could_ make a incel army fueled by autism and have some real fun with it.


when folks lived in tribes the losers often would go to the tribe next door and play conqueror or least leave and try their luck elsewhere.

Emigration of the less competitive still happens today. Fugly Chinese women marry rich African entrepreneurs for their money and the guy does it to get more rights in china. Dudes from China to to Africa and make a living for themselves and marry locals.

What happened is the world gotten too small. There isn't any frontiers. We stuck with the trash and rejects


----------



## Joan Nyan (Aug 5, 2019)

CamelCursive said:


> Except niggers and even the Super Columbine Brothers managed it.



The Columbros had a friend buy the guns legally from a gun show for them. If that friend hadn't been able to do it so easily and legally they wouldn't have gotten the guns. And keep in mind that the guns were the backup plan when their shitty homemade explosives didn't work, so if they went in with just the bombs and no guns no one would have died.



CamelCursive said:


> If you make something harder to do with a certain tool, they just use a different tool.
> 
> You act like it ain't easy to make explosives. Illiterate cave-dwelling dune coons do it all the fucking time.



If you're really determined, sure, you can build a bomb at home, or get an illegal gun, or any of those things. In the time that you're going through that process, you might get caught by law enforcement or rethink your actions. If you have a gun just sitting there in your house or can buy one at a moment's notice, you can snap and go on a shooting spree on a moment's notice because someone pissed you off, no time to change your mind.



Your Weird Fetish said:


> Spree shootings aren't a significant source of the nations' total gun deaths. It's like wanting to ban cars because of drunk driving. Wait no that's a bad analogy since drunk driving is actually pretty common.



The other ones are niggers shooting each other in the hood and no one gives a shit about that. Seriously I don't give much of a shit about drug dealers shooting drug dealers over drugs, compared to some psycho shooting up a school or Walmart full of innocent people.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 5, 2019)

Zero Day Defense said:


> "Minorities" aren't a monolithic group; you can't generalize like this.


Well, you can I guess, but it's not very useful unless you narrow it down more.



SmallTalk201 said:


> when folks lived in tribes the losers often would go to the tribe next door and play conqueror or least leave and try their luck elsewhere.
> 
> Emigration of the less competitive still happens today. Fugly Chinese women marry rich African entrepreneurs for their money and the guy does it to get more rights in china. Dudes from China to to Africa and make a living for themselves and marry locals.
> 
> What happened is the world gotten too small. There isn't any frontiers. We stuck with the trash and rejects


So the solution to all of our problems is space. Prepare for the United States of Sol.



Jon-Kacho said:


> The other ones are niggers shooting each other in the hood and no one gives a shit about that. Seriously I don't give much of a shit about drug dealers shooting drug dealers over drugs, compared to some psycho shooting up a school or Walmart full of innocent people.


The galaxy brain move is to decide not to give a shit about either one of them. Get a gun.


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 5, 2019)

Ban all men.


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 5, 2019)

Your Weird Fetish said:


> Well, you can I guess, but it's not very useful unless you narrow it down more.
> 
> 
> So the solution to all of our problems is space. Prepare for the United States of Sol.
> ...


It take way too much to get space set up to make it comfortable for speds and neck beards.


----------



## Your Weird Fetish (Aug 5, 2019)

SmallTalk201 said:


> It take way too much to get space set up to make it comfortable for speds and neck beards.


It's not the speds and neck beards that will be going, except as slave labor. Just like the old west.


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 6, 2019)

Jon-Kacho said:


> The Columbros had a friend buy the guns legally from a gun show for them. If that friend hadn't been able to do it so easily and legally they wouldn't have gotten the guns. And keep in mind that the guns were the backup plan when their shitty homemade explosives didn't work, so if they went in with just the bombs and no guns no one would have died.



That's not a "Legal Purchase". That's a straw purchase, and it's illegal as fuck. Try again, but turn down the stupid.




Jon-Kacho said:


> If you're really determined, sure, you can build a bomb at home, or get an illegal gun, or any of those things. In the time that you're going through that process, you might get caught by law enforcement or rethink your actions. If you have a gun just sitting there in your house or can buy one at a moment's notice, you can snap and go on a shooting spree on a moment's notice because someone pissed you off, no time to change your mind.



You can make explosives in an afternoon.  There used to be a federal building in Oklahoma that is a testament to that.



Jon-Kacho said:


> The other ones are niggers shooting each other in the hood and no one gives a shit about that. Seriously I don't give much of a shit about drug dealers shooting drug dealers over drugs, compared to some psycho shooting up a school or Walmart full of innocent people.



This is why we don't ban guns, because only a dickless idiot believes that the criminals and psychos are going to hand theirs in.  Would you prefer the rest of civilization have no means of defense?

It is best you part ways with this discussion, because you're practically carving a throne and crown out of "wrong" and ascending to become the king of stupid.


----------



## Autocrat (Aug 6, 2019)

American is the premier country in modern times. Easily the most innovative, and also the most powerful.
It is cringe inducing to see people from other countries belittle America and talk about 'banning' guns.

This is not your country, These shootings have nothing to do with you. Shut up and let your sister/wife/daughter/mother/female friend or family member get raped by Muslims, and leave us alone.




DocHoliday1977 said:


> Y E S



Let's ban e-trooning instead


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 6, 2019)

Autocrat said:


> American is the premier country in modern times. Easily the most innovative, and also the most powerful.
> It is cringe inducing to see people from other countries belittle America and talk about 'banning' guns.
> 
> This is not your country, These shootings have nothing to do with you. Shut up and let your sister/wife/daughter/mother/female friend or family member get raped by Muslims, and leave us alone.
> ...




Let’s all quit laying up on the internet feverishly stockpiling up all the viagra and cialis there is for that possible next time you are in the same room with a wet vag.


----------



## NyQuilninja (Aug 7, 2019)

Funny I was talking about this while yelling the t.v.
If one was to look at the crime Statistics
of some of the worst city’s in America.
You’ll find two comman dominators.
Corrupt local government and lots of uneducated minorities
However if you point out the issues and your white,
 People tend to think your a racist.
 This has made the issue so much worse because now an open discussion,
Can not take place.


----------



## JohnDoe (Aug 7, 2019)

Get rid of the racial and cultural minorities to return this country to a white, European Christian ethnostate and you'll see crime rates plummet like a stone.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 7, 2019)

JohnDoe said:


> Get rid of the racial and cultural minorities to return this country to a white, European Christian ethnostate and you'll see crime rates plummet like a stone.


So you think deporting people who have done absolutely nothing wrong and may have been here for generations won’t lead to violence?


----------



## SmallTalk201 (Aug 7, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> So you think deporting people who have done absolutely nothing wrong and may have been here for generations won’t lead to violence?


violence is unavoidable at this point. I don't advocate for deportation but return to village state. America started off rural. The less rural America becomes the less free America becomes it seems.

America fragmentin into regional nations probably fix the political tensions


----------



## BW 182 (Aug 7, 2019)

To answer the thread question, I don't think you can and my optimism is gone. As people have said, it's a cultural problem, but we're never going to focus on it and fix the problem. Trump's an easy target for lazy people who don't want any blame, and everyone believes they are some sort of political messiah. People will continue to shoot shit up with zero resistance minus the police or the one person who actually carries, and deaths will keep rising, because politics matter more than lives or using your fucking brain. 

I have no clue how all of these urban idiots keep saying to ban guns, yet they live in communities festered with illegally acquired ones. Same goes for the fuck the police and government response, until it's life or death, then they need Big Brother to come in and swipe their problems away, or need Mr. Popo to kill a domestic terrorist. I'm just going to sit and watch people get murdered by psychopaths with plagiarized, MLA formatted manifestos and let America eat itself, as I'm tired of hearing about how "divisive" shit is from the same hypocritical militant fucks.


----------



## JohnDoe (Aug 7, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> So you think deporting people who have done absolutely nothing wrong and may have been here for generations won’t lead to violence?



Cutting out a tumor can be pretty traumatic, but necessary to save the life of the patient.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 7, 2019)

JohnDoe said:


> Cutting out a tumor can be pretty traumatic, but necessary to save the life of the patient.


And all the non-European Christians are the tumor? Elaborate, please


----------



## JohnDoe (Aug 7, 2019)

ProgKing of the North said:


> And all the non-European Christians are the tumor? Elaborate, please


13% does 50, my dude. 
The Asiatic religions and Islam are also diametrically opposed to all Western democratic values. Pay attention.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 7, 2019)

JohnDoe said:


> 13% does 50, my dude.
> The Asiatic religions and Islam are also diametrically opposed to all Western democratic values. Pay attention.


Yeah, East Asians haven’t assimilated at all...

Except for the fact that plenty of them absolutely have. And in any case, I love how your response to two shootings carried out by white males (and no I’m not saying that them being white males has anything to do with the shooting, that’s retarded) is that it’s all the fault of minorities. 

Say you’re a fifth generation black, Hispanic, or Asian. You go to work, pay your taxes, are a good citizen. Then one day the government says “all non whites are stripped of their citizenship, get the fuck out.” Would you go without a fight?


----------



## ZeCommissar (Aug 7, 2019)

JohnDoe said:


> 13% does 50, my dude.
> The Asiatic religions and Islam are also diametrically opposed to all Western democratic values. Pay attention.



Ok mr ubermensch lets deport millions of people who may or may not have had families here for over a century because "but the blacks kill alot of blacks in the ghetto! 50%!". Talking about western values when stripping people of their individual freedom is NOT a western value.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Aug 7, 2019)

I will tell you. Its gonna be long and uncomfortable. But it will never happen. We have had these answers for years.

How to Stop Mass Shootings by a Massive Asshole: A List  and Why They Will Never Be Done

*Solution*

Proper mental health treatment for men. The stigma against getting treated for men is real and has never budged. Men bottle up emotions until they explode. Men and Women are different and commit suicide for different reasons. On average women have more suicide attempts as a cry for help. On the whole, men are way more successful at it and so the suicide rate skyrockets. Suicide and Mass Shootings are linked. Men don't see hope for a future for themselves. They're getting left behind in education, in jobs, in culture, in dating. There are no programs to advance them. Most college graduates are women. At starting jobs, women make higher amounts of money than men because of this. You need programs to make this happen. Its also been shown that domestic violence among men and women is practically equal, though only the latter is taken seriously. Body image issues also occur in similar rates in men, but this is again not taken seriously.
*Why it won't Happen*

Men are Satan. If you start a program to help men out, you will never hear the end of it. That you are a male rights activist, that you're a misogynist. People will laugh and mock men who do this and try to get treatment, and you'll get cognitive dissonance from Betas who hold the snack tray who will eventually blow their own brains out. They will de-platform you, harass your family and destroy your job and any good intentions you have. Nobody wants to risk it. Its simpler to think that men are getting radicalized when they can simply just observe society around them demonizing them, hating them and not even bothering to care. Others are just severely mentally ill who will never get the help they need because of stigma, lack of funding and programs. Also, look at every article about male mental health or suicide. The news begrudgingly 'accepts' it but always throws women in there too for some reason. There's also another reason: Nobody wants to spend the money
*Solution*

Make coverage of mass shootings as boring as possible. Don't show images of the shooter. Don't mention his manifestos or if you do, just briefly mention he had one. Don't even say if it was written or posted. Don't mention body counts. Don't trample through the grisly details, making them look like heroes of society. Minimize it as much as possible, localize it, don't make it 24/7 coverage. Have a guy speak about it in a monotone voice. Remove the illusion and glitz and glamour from it. Don't glorify. Don't spread these 'tragic stories'. Isolate it to communites affected and make it a blip on the national stage.
*Why it won't Happen*

8CHAN PURVEYOR OF HATE HOSTS MANIFESTOS: WHY ARE KILLERS COMING HERE? HOW 8CHAN RADICALIZES KILLERS. THE EFFECT OF GAMERGATE AND MASS SHOOTERS. SALTY FORMER OWNER OF 8CHAN SAYS ITS EVIL AND MUST BE DESTROYED. THE RADICILIZATION OF AMERICAS YOUTH. WHY ARE MASS SHOOTERS WHITE MALES? DO WE HAVE A WHITE MALE PROBLEM? I'm sure you get the point. News organizations are starving and dying. They need profit to keep going. They sensationalize it intentionally, leading to the cognitive reinforcement that these people are evil, there's no hope for them, and that the sites they go to make them radical and they should have their rights forcefully confiscated from them, in terms of their speech as well as owning a gun. The media makes massive amounts of money off of these things. They also get to push their specific corporate agendas and wipe out competition of free speech. All it took to get Cloudflare to de-list 8chan was whining by blue checkmarks. If it were true, you've isolated an already isolated group of people, making them feel more alone in the world and more prone to hurting others. The sad fact is the news profits off of this so much that they will never not sensationalize it. It also rids them of competiton, so its two fold.
*Solution*

Have politicians tone down rehtoric when motives aren't known. Vet motivations, see if existing gun laws were violated. Have greater presence to isolate dangerous shooters. The guy who shot up the Florida school was actively being investigated and was a massive fuck-up by politicians, police and the community at large. Tighten these loopholes. Hold people accountable. Don't let fear take over and let others exploit the tragedy for a decrease in fundamental rights. Simple, common sense gun laws like background checks. Tighten up existing laws. Freedom should not be sacrificed for security.
*Why it Won't Happen:*

"Never let a good tragedy go to waste" - Rham Emmanuel


----------



## JohnDoe (Aug 7, 2019)

ZeCommissar said:


> >stripping people
> >the blacks



Pick one.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 7, 2019)

JohnDoe said:


> Pick one.


Oh, you’re just shitposting. My mistake, carry on.


----------



## Spunt (Aug 7, 2019)

Gun control only works in places where there are few to no guns to start with. Like in the UK. You bet that every 2-bit gangsta wannabe or edgy incel in this country would love to have one but they don't, because:

1. Black Market guns are crazy expensive. If you want something better than a re-activated antique that's more of a danger to you than your target (I've heard stories of bank hold-ups here involving Napoleonic era flintlock pistols), then that's thousands of pounds.

2. Even if you could find a seller that wasn't a fed, you stand a good chance of going to a meeting with a man with a gun with several thousand pounds in your pocket, and going home without the gun, or the money, but with some nasty pistol-whip injuries.

3. Even if you get the gun, who is going to train you to use it safely? Where will you get reliable ammunition, or repairs? Where will you practice your aim? Not that you'll get more than a few live rounds to waste on improving your marksmanship anyway. 

Guns in the UK are in such short supply that criminals have to rent them off gangland loan sharks. There's one 9mm pistol going around Birmingham that's been used in nearly 20 crimes by different perpetrators. Its one thing to have a "town gun", another when that town is a city of 3 million people.

The USA by contrast has about twice as many guns as people. There are tens of thousands of people who know to repair them, train you in marksmanship or even build guns from scratch. You'd not only have to take several hundred million guns away, you'd have to shut down the infrastructure and the culture. Of people who have guns and don't trust the government.

Most guns used in crimes in the US are stolen or acquired illegally by other means. Let's face it, someone who does not respect or obey the laws against armed robbery or murder won't have much issue ignoring laws against guns either.

Anyone who thinks the US can use European style gun control is not comparing like with like.

The US (like other places) has to figure out what makes its citizens want to kill each other en masse in the first place. But that would be difficult and lead to fewer photo opportunities for Politicians to score cheap points against their opponents, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Aug 8, 2019)

How do we stop Americans from killing each other? Stop the satanic screed of Do what thou wilt beliefs and demand parents monitor their brats mental health and online activities. Both El Paso and Dayton shooters as well as Parkland, Charleston, and Newtown were idiot brats unmonitored in this. If I didn’t know better, I’d almost say raised to be killing ruh-tards.


----------



## PonelessBizza (Aug 8, 2019)

Just put your finger in the gun barrel. That'll stop the bullets from being fired


----------



## whatintheheck (Aug 8, 2019)

left arm said:


> I think we should only ban guns that are ugly. If you want to do a shooting, you have to make your weapons of choice look aesthetically pleasing. Otherwise, it's illegal and you can't do it. Then, after the weapon is confiscated, museums will buy the guns, and be able to display them as art and historical pieces. After obtaining enough, the museums in question can have a "shooters gallery", that will allow the public to see the guns.
> 
> #Museumlivesmatter



Yeah, but aesthetics are in the eye of the beholder. For example, I personally appreciate the look of the Glock handgun, particularly the G43 super-compact. Glocks are just well-designed: utilitarian and basic, comfortable and reliable. But a lot of gun people think they are ugly and boxy. I certainly see the appeal in a nice 1911, but I also feel like .45ACP isn't as elegant as modern 9mm -- in terms of feel/recoil.

As for rifles, are you a fan of Fudd-style guns with bolt action and wooden furniture? Or do you like modern semi-automatics, e.g. the AR-15 platform?

I think it's funny when politicians suggest gun legislation that is non-nonsensical due to their lack of knowledge or understanding of firearms. A lot of people who have never even held a firearm seem to think that if it's made out of black polymer and/or has a telescoping stock, it therefore must be scary and ban-worthy. And of course the whole misunderstanding about what constitutes an "assault rifle".

I also think that there's a lot of internet debate about which caliber is the most lethal or has the most "stopping power", but in reality the lowly .22LR has killed a lot of people.

Finally, regarding "assault rifles" and their use in mass shootings, I feel that it's worth pointing out that handguns actually are statistically responsible for far more homicides in the USA each year. And the guy who went on the rampage at Virginia Tech in 2007 actually just used two handguns -- a Walther P22 (.22LR) and a Glock 19 (9mm) -- and he killed 32 and injured 17 others: more casualties than plenty of other mass shooting events where the murderer was using an assault rifle. So the issue clearly isn't a matter of banning or restricting a particular type of gun. Someone with homicidal intent could find a way to kill a bunch of people in an enclosed area with just about any firearm, so there's really no point in suggesting a ban on any particular model or design.


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 8, 2019)

Boomer statement:  When I was in high school, it was very normal for us to go to school and have guns in our vehicle- we just had to park in the lot across the street and let the principal know we'd been hunting- that way they could make sure no one had broken in.  We weren't supposed to have knives, but no one gave a shit about pocket knives if you didn't have it out doing stupid shit with it.   

No one ever pulled a gun out to settle a dispute, no matter how nasty it got.     At our most childish, we fought it out with our bare hands, at our best we talked about it like men and came to an agreement and that was the end of it.  If you'd have pulled out a gun to shoot up the place, you'd have about ten more unloading into you and before you hit the ground we'd be laughing at the slowpoke fatshit kid that couldn't get his out of his truck in time. 

Boomer moment complete.

All that changed when I went to school with niggers- metal detectors, cops had to be parked outside and have riot gear and pepper spray. We couldn't even wear baseball caps or sports jerseys to school because niggers would hospitalize each other over trivial shit. Niggers would chimp the fuck out and destroy entire classrooms, steal anything you didn't hide from view, yank little middle school white girls' shirts and bras up-* I watched two 14-year-old nigresses slash each other with fucking box-cutters and I couldn't help but worry that the pregnant one was gonna get slashed in the belly and the niglet would fall out.*

I'll give a fuck about the very, very rare instance of a rampage shooter when we address the real dangers to our youth.


----------



## Bad Headspace (Aug 11, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.


Most of those are blacks and stuff like that doing gang wars in the inner cities.
Of course the media will never talk about that, because that is not convenient for their agenda.

So the police should actually do it's job and mess up criminals.


----------



## nonvir_1984 (Aug 11, 2019)

Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth said:


> There have been over 200 mass shootings since 1 Jan 2019. This is NOT normal.


Only counts if it is a whitey doing it. Cause whitey is the cause of every goddamn bad thing in the world. Like antibiotics and inoculations and increases in food production that allow all these other folks to breed. Clearly our fault they are alive and killing each other. And breeding. 
But seriously. If you want to stop white folks killing others, then stop doing shit that makes them cranky and turns them into head cases - but do hand out some more happy pills. To everyone.


----------



## ClickerCar (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't own a gun. Have used them. I don't have a problem with others having or using them, be it hunting, recreation or in occupational position/situation.

I would however be more concerned if there was a ban on guns. Rather not have to do a double take on every toaster or appliance I see.

I strongly fear the psycho who has to get inventive. Couple of planes enlightened me to that fact.

Oh, forgot to give a solution. Unite against the 'alien's', naturally. Whenever they do come to enslave humanity and all that.


----------



## Piss Clam (Aug 12, 2019)

whatintheheck said:


> I also think that there's a lot of internet debate about which caliber is the most lethal or has the most "stopping power", but in reality the lowly .22LR has killed a lot of people.



If you go back and look at all the assassinations around the world you will find the .22LR being used quite often.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 12, 2019)

Crimes, including murder and even mass murder are an inevitable part of civilization. If you ban guns the types of people who commit these specific kinds of crimes will just find something else to use.


----------



## whatintheheck (Aug 12, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> If you go back and look at all the assassinations around the world you will find the .22LR being used quite often.



Makes sense given that it's actually fairly quiet when used with a can, particularly with sub-sonic rounds. It's never as quiet as movies would lead one to believe silencers supposedly are, but it's low enough volume to not require using ear plugs or that it'd draw too much unwanted attention to the scene.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 14, 2019)

Translation: How do we stop people from sinning or committing crime?


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 14, 2019)

I've talked with some old folks at a gun range in the Netherlands. 50 years ago you could just walk down the street with a rifle on your shoulder. It was only after a couple of terrorist attacks most notably the capture and hostaging of a train by south-east asian immigrants that laws were made about gun ownership and licenses, which have tightened since.


----------



## spurger king (Aug 17, 2019)

CamelCursive said:


> I'll give a fuck about the very, very rare instance of a rampage shooter when we address the real dangers to our youth.



Going to an "integrated" high school was a hell of a redpill. Anyway, when you remove gang-related violence, you'll find that the US has a homicide rate on par with a lot of western European countries that have far more restrictions on guns. There are a lot of Americans dying for stupid reasons, but it's pretty banal stuff compared to the excitement of MASS MURDER. I'm pretty sure that car accidents are by far the biggest killer of high schoolers, but you can't blame that on your political enemies. Suicide is the second-leading cause of death among Americans age 10-34, and the fourth-leading cause for ages 35-54, according to NIMH. Deaths from drug and alcohol abuse are also at an all time high. Mass shootings are a statistical anomaly and I won't start caring about them until I'm sure that our politicians actually care about preventing deaths.


----------



## CamelCursive (Aug 18, 2019)

In the US, you're multiple times more likely to be killed by some crazy hobo with a knife than you are some mass murderer.

Hell, statistically our interstate highways are deadlier than Iraq in 2006.


----------



## Trappy (Aug 18, 2019)

spurger king said:


> Going to an "integrated" high school was a hell of a redpill.


Exposure is always the biggest redpill and it works both ways.

I've never been in a nearly exclusively white place before until recently and it opened my eyes to the things high trust communities can have. 
Everyone was nice and friendly, everywhere was so clean, there were full families everywhere and not one single mother carting around a mixed baby or burqa in sight.

Made me understand how people living in these types of places can be ignorant of the realities of the "integrated" world.


----------

